# So will Uber offer an in app tip option?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Any word? Wasn't there a newsletter about certain changes being made? This is one of them that needs to be made and I want us all to stand up for ourselves.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Haha


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Any word? Wasn't there a newsletter about certain changes being made? This is one of them that needs to be made and I want us all to stand up for ourselves.


There's always constant changes being made to the app, and a tipping option for ALL platforms will NEVER be implemented as long as TK is in charge.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Remember when they used to say there is no such thing as a dumb question?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Remember when they used to say there is no such thing as a dumb question?


But it's from DRider85 . Someone ate half his chocolate, and it wasn't a pretty girl.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Any word? Wasn't there a newsletter about certain changes being made? This is one of them that needs to be made and I want us all to stand up for ourselves.


Here's a tip Uber does not offer a tip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

They told Drivers in Atlanta at a recent meeting that In App Tipping will NEVER happen.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> *So will Uber offer an in app tip option?*


No.


Shangsta said:


> Remember when they used to say there is no such thing as a dumb question?


That's a cliche, typically used so as not to offend someone asking a dumb question. Because, truthfully...we ALL learn from dumb questions. We don't want to _look_ dumb (most of us), but we need the info, so we say that.

But the cliche is not always true.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes they will if they remain in business. One flaw in their business model is that that the tips will eventually come out of their pockett. When they have a worthy competitor (they will one day) that competitor will not just make next to nothing on a fare. That competitor will have very deep pocketts and much better technology. When uber actually gets a worthy adversary, ubers damage control will start with tips. I know you must be saying " driverless cars dont need tips". Silly driver. Driverless cars dont need uber either but uber is using that pie in the sky hard. Ever wonder why?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

April 6th


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Pax think there is in app tipping already. 
We call their tips, badges.

Thanks Uber!


----------

